# Die besten Fails aus Russland



## Krone1 (17 Juni 2015)




----------



## lofas (18 Juni 2015)

I Love Russia:thx:


----------



## Max100 (18 Juni 2015)

lofas schrieb:


> I Love Russia:thx:



Aber nur von weitem


----------



## krawutz (18 Juni 2015)

Ist bestimmt wieder dieser Putin dran schuld.


----------



## blipple (18 Juni 2015)

Haha, crazy. Danke!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juni 2015)

..nicht schlecht, die Firma dankt !!! 9 Minuten "Nonstop Nonsens":thx::thumbup:


----------

